# Webdesign spielerei



## Paspirgilis (6. März 2011)

Hi,
Ich brauch ma bissl kritik 
Ich bin nich so gut im designen..
Hätte gern kritik und verbesserungsschläge..

MfG
Mark Paspirgilis


----------



## Dryer (8. März 2011)

Finde ich schon gar nicht schlecht, obwohl ich ein Fan von "offenen" Designs bin. Ein Kasten ist immer so begrenzt und wirft zwischendurch Probleme mit dem Text im Kasten auf, außer der Kasten erweitert sich automatisch. Also würde ich es grundsätzlich cooler finden, wenn der Farbverlauf die Inhaltsseite darstellen würde, statt des Rahmens


----------



## Paspirgilis (9. März 2011)

cool danke für das feedback.


----------



## iTalk (11. März 2011)

Generell gar nicht schlecht. Allerdings ist es halt Stiltechnisch noch auf dem Stand von 1999. Ich würde an deiner Stelle versuchen, hellere Farben zu verwenden.


----------

